# Aufbau einer PCGHX-Gilde in Guild Wars 2 !



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juli 2013)

*Liebe Guild Wars 2-Spieler !*

Freunde der Nacht, wie wäre es mit einer Gilde, wo fast nur PCGHX-Mitglieder drin sind ?
Wenn ihr Lust und Zeit habt, lade ich euch herzlich ein, bei dem Projekt mitzumachen. Es geht darum eine größere Gilde auf die Beine zu stellen. Der Plan sieht wie folgt aus :
Meine Freundin und ich haben schon mal eine Gilde geleitet, die in der besten Zeit so um die 40 Mitglieder hatte. Irgendwann ging es uns dann aber sowas von auf den Keks, dass man IMMER Englisch schreiben musste, also haben wir wieder alle Leute rausgeschmissen. Seitdem ist es eine Gilde, wo nur Leute drin sind, die wir persönlich kennen. 
Nun gilt es, diese Gilde zu erweitern. Wir fanden es besser, eine bestehende Gilde zu erweitern, als eine neue zu eröffnen, da wir schon diverse Ränge und Aufwertungen haben und wir so nicht von 0 beginnen müssen.

Ihr müsst trotzdem noch ein paar Sachen dazu wissen :
Es ist klar, dass es nicht sein kann, dass alle von Anfang an auf dem gleichen Server sind. Meine Freundin und ich sind im Moment auf Vabbi 
Das heißt, um zusammen zu spielen, müssten wir uns vorerst auf PvE beschränken. Um WvW und PvP spielen zu können müssen wir alle auf dem gleichen Server sein. Da der Serverwechsel leider nicht mehr kostenlos ist, sondern ungefähr 18 € (!!!) kostet, würde ich vorschlagen, dass wir erst einmal gucken, wie es läuft, dann kann man immer noch wechseln. PvE geht aber, da man sich für 24 Stunden ein kostenloses Gastticket für einen Server holen kann. 

Also, wer Lust und Zeit hat, ist herzlich eingeladen. Ich bitte euch falls das der Fall ist, euren Account-Namen hier reinzuschreiben und die Charaktere, die ihr am meisten spielt, anzugeben ! 

Ich danke Euch für die Aufmerksamkeit ! 

Meine Daten :
Account-Name : crossiron.3450
Charaktere : 80er Waldi Sylvari, 71er Ele Mensch, 47er Inge Norn

Grüße aus Berlin,
Jonathan 

P.S.: Ihr könnt mir auch ingame eine Nachricht schreiben, falls ihr Fragen habt !


----------



## keinnick (20. Juli 2013)

Das würde besser hier her passen: Guild Wars

Ohhhh wait: Da hast Du den gleichen Thread ja auch schon auf


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juli 2013)

Mir wurde vom PCGH-Team empfohlen, das hier zu eröffnen


----------



## nfsgame (20. Juli 2013)

Ne User-News ist das aber nicht...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juli 2013)

Zitat der Nachricht : 



> Liebes PCGH-Team,
> ich freue mich euch sagen zu dürfen, dass ich es echt super finde, was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt und dass ihr nach langer langer Zeit einfach immer noch nicht Eure Qualität verlieren wollt
> Ich lese eure Magazine immer noch voller Begeisterung, obwohl ich jedes Mal einen Grund suche, diesen Monat evtl. mal eine Pause zu machen, aber ich finde einfach jedes Mal ein Thema, das ich unbedingt lesen muss. Eigentlich ist es jedes Mal mehr als eins
> Wir stellen im Moment eine PCGH-Gilde für Guild Wars 2 auf die Beine, gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das ein wenig publik zu machen ?
> ...





> Ja, schick eine Pressemeldung an online@pcgameshardware.de oder schreib eine User-News unter www.pcghx.de


----------



## keinnick (20. Juli 2013)

Dennoch wäre ein (ggf. angepinnter) Thread im richtigen Unterforum sinnvoller. Außerdem würde ich an Eurer Stelle mit einer "offiziellen" PCGH-Gilde von Null anfangen und keine bestehende Gilde "recyceln". Wer weiß schon was Eure Gilde auf Eurem Server für einen Ruf hat (nicht böse gemeint, aber ich kenne es von damals als ich noch WOW gezockt habe) und so Sätze wie "also haben wir wieder alle Leute rausgeschmissen" finde ich jetzt auch nicht besonders vertrauenerweckend 

Mir solls egal sein, ich besitze das Game nicht aber wenn Du das wirklich ernst meinst, solltest Du die Sache vielleicht anders angehen.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juli 2013)

Ich habe doch schon einen Thread im richtigen Forum erstellt...
Wie denn noch "richtig angehen" ?

Unsere Gilde hat im Moment noch gar keinen Ruf


----------



## keinnick (20. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich habe doch schon einen Thread im richtigen Forum erstellt...
> Wie denn noch "richtig angehen" ?



Mit "richtig angehen" meine ich, dass Du nicht den Eindruck erwecken solltest, dass Du einfach nur Deine private Gilde ein wenig vergrößern willst. Wenn Du Dir das "PCGH" auf die Flagge schreiben möchtest, dann solltest Du vielleicht die Leute hier darüber aufklären warum Du eine PCGH-Gilde launchen möchtest. Weil die Leute hier so cool sind und Du auch ingame mit den Leuten Zeit verbringen möchtest, weil Ihr PCGH(X) in dem Game repräsentieren wolllt? Falls ja: Dann schreib das doch dazu...


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (20. Juli 2013)

Genau so ist es ja, ich dachte das versteht sich von selbst 
Ich danke dir für den Tipp !


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juli 2013)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Zitat der Nachricht :



Von wem auch immer die Info bezüglich User-News stammt, sie ist falsch. Dafür ist das Unterforum nicht gedacht. Wäre nett, wenn du mir per PN mitteilen könntest von wem du die Aussage hast.

In der Zwischenzeit befindet sich der Thread im richtigen Unterforum. Nutze aber bitte den bestehenden Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/guild-wars/283387-pcghx-gilde-fuer-guild-wars-2-a.html

-CLOSED-


----------

